# Hornby Live Steam



## peterjordan4 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi all,
do you own hornby live steam? If so are they relieable? And for those who dont owen one are you going to purchase one? 
thanks 
pete


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Peter,

I do not have any experience with Hornby Live steam - although I do recall they have some models in HO gauge or O gauge? The kits seem fairly well sorted though, and comparably inexpensive compared to large scale live steam.

I have a large scale live steam engine, known as the Frank S. It was made by LGB/Aster in 1989. It is a lot of fun, even though mine needed a complete rebuild to address time spent in a box and a frozen steam cylinder. I just got it up and running a couple months ago.











http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/franks.htm


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
That is really cool tworail. Share more with us.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------

